# Goofy tires



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

Hi guys ,
I got in one of my goofy moods and decided to make up a few odd tires again . So i thought i would show some of the results ( sorry i didn't clean up all the flash ). 

Enjoy Bear :wave:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Hmmmmm fatty whitwalls with piecrust edges...*

....and skinny ones too?

Dennis,

Not goofy at all, more like inspiring. I know these are all about racing, but...

have you given any consideration to creating a whitewall version for modelers? In pic 2, if offerings to the right had the colors reversed they'd be miles ahead of what's currently available.

Just spittballing


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

Bill ,
I have done some in the past but in general the multi colored tires in any form are more difficult to do and time consuming so i only do stuff like this when i get the perverbial wild hair. I make a run or two and back away for a time etc. In the past i have made Cow tires , Zebra stripes tires , and even ruby red .342 Urethane slip on racing tires as seen below . So maybe i will do up a nice run of white walls especially for the HT gang at one point here . Ain't a bad idea in a limited run anyway. Besides it will take my mind off the goofy decal tires i was working on . I take it the skinny version would be best received ? 

Bear :wave:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Oh very cool Bear!

Howz-about I dedicate my last five brain cells and tumble the idea around a bit. I do have some loose ideas that arent quite ready for prime time. 

If it looks like a go, I'd like to help you absorb some of the prototyping costs.


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

Bill, is this the look you're going for?













-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

SCJ said:


> Bill, is this the look you're going for?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey ya Bill ...... there ya go , i forget about weird Jack alot as he is so low key but these white walls can do the trick easilly i would think. I also think at one time he did them in or still does in Tuffy sizes and Bauer too ? Thanks SCJ for the reminder as it keeps us from reinventing what's already a fine item ! 

Bear :wave:


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Goofy tires or Not, I could use a few  ....got any Blems you'd like to donate to a poor dirt farmer


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

Ralphthe3rd said:


> Goofy tires or Not, I could use a few  ....got any Blems you'd like to donate to a poor dirt farmer


Actually Ralph i just sent off all my blems to a guy this AM or you could have had em. I usually just toss in some here and there when i get a few sitting here with an order so they don't build up on me. This time i had a few more than normal since i did some experiments so Gary Butner of WV got em ! I'm taking a few days off for the chance to clean and polish up the molds before i do more so no tires or blems for awhile ! 

Bear :wave:


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

bearsox said:


> Actually Ralph i just sent off all my blems to a guy this AM or you could have had em. I usually just toss in some here and there when i get a few sitting here with an order so they don't build up on me. This time i had a few more than normal since i did some experiments so Gary Butner of WV got em ! I'm taking a few days off for the chance to clean and polish up the molds before i do more so no tires or blems for awhile !
> 
> Bear :wave:


 Oh well, just thought I'd ask  My momma always told me, you'll never know- unless you ask


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

bearsox said:


> . . . In the past i have made Cow tires . . .
> 
> Bear :wave:



You made cow pattern tires? C-O-O-L :thumbsup:

Any plans to make them again?


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

Hi Doba ,
i still do em here and there much like other oddities LOL. I just don't like to feel tied to HAVING to do some stuff . I already have requirements for many tires as i sell to varied groups and Hobby shops. So when i do some things it's just for fun or perhaps short runs here and there i may sell off or keep for personal use. Who knows because at times i have sold the Cows and other such novelties i may do more here and there. For another look you can go to my website and see the NOS tyco 440 chassis W/ Cow tires and glow in the dark Oring fronts under All Products . And blow up the picture.

http://ballsoutho.webs.com/

BEAR :wave:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

hey bear those are some fun looking tires. Thanks for Sharron.

Bob...going to need some colored O ring tires someday for sure...zilla


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

bobhch said:


> hey bear those are some fun looking tires. Thanks for Sharron.
> 
> Bob...going to need some colored O ring tires someday for sure...zilla


Thanks Bob .... as you can see from most of my posting in varied shades i too like things in living color LOL !

Bear :wave:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

bearsox said:


> Thanks Bob .... as you can see from most of my posting in varied shades i too like things in living color LOL !
> 
> Bear :wave:


bearsox,

Just put in a small order to check out those GLOW tires (Fletchdog is excited about the GLOW tires!!), your rear flanged rims and tires along with a few other items to get me started for some home running fun!

Have always wanted to CLICK on your stuff and finaly did. We're just a race on our own track kinda monsters as of now.

Bob...The Glow will be with us soon...zilla


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

bobhch said:


> bearsox,
> 
> Just put in a small order to check out those GLOW tires (Fletchdog is excited about the GLOW tires!!), your rear flanged rims and tires along with a few other items to get me started for some home running fun!
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: Got the order Thanks :wave: I will get it out next postal day ( tues ) to ya and toss in sumtin fun to play with ! Have to look for a bit-a-fun item to pass to ya in the box so look for a bonus !

Bear :wave:


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

you have glow tires??? my boy would lick a boot heel for those. please tell me you have some more for sale... PM me if you do! Please & thankyou


----------

